# Hurst Dual Gate Shifter & Adjustment



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently installed a used Hurst His/Hers shifter in my ‘65. It has a Turbo 400 transmission and works perfectly in the “hers” mode on the left side. In the “his” mode (right side), shifting manually from 1 - 2 is excellent, the shifter can be slapped into second without issue. However when shifting from 2 to 3 it seems imprecise, like too much slop. Is this a common problem due to wear? Are there adjustments to the shifter/shifter stops to make the shift into third more precise? I feel the cable is properly adjusted since I have full range of operation from park to first. See pics for detail. Thanks for any advice.


































































































Pics for attention


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

My apologies for inadvertently posting duplicate pics.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sound like the metal stop tab that the hurst handle hits inside the shifter just under the top plate
has worn... and the sharp corner is gone to stop the handle from going into nuetral
easy to see thru the hole
very common on used dual gate shifters,,, used in 67 and 68


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I’ll check for that. Thanks!


----------

